

Show HN: Developers recruiting developers - josh_fyi
http://fiveyearitch.com/us

======
scottalpert
I've been following FiveYearItch for a while. I like the features that show up
there, but this one is a doozy. I don't think it exists anywhere else, though
to be sure there are some vaguely similar services.

------
codexity
I've always got my best gigs through other developers, including ones I didn't
know before.

Your fellow hackers will always spare a few minutes to talk. Good seeing this
go up as a service.

------
mehmedrecip
Social recruiting always snags good candidates. This is a natural extension.
Let's cut recruiters out of the loop!

~~~
mandytolliver
Spam could be an issue. But they say they screen contacts, so it looks like it
could work.

